# Spain March / April 08



## 107198 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi

Myself and my wife are planning our first trip to Spain in our motorhome (Autosleeper Nuevo ES) in mid March, The plan is as follows :-

16/03 Ferry Portsmouth to Bilbao
18/03 Aranda de Duero - Camping Costajan - 1 night
19/03 Lagunas de Ruidera - Camping Los Batanes - 3 nights
22/03 ? - 1 night
23/03 Duquesa (Nr Estapona)- Apartment - 7 Nights
30/03 Tor del Mar - Camping Caravaning Laguna Playa - 2 Nights
01/04 Granada - Camping Sierra Nevada - 2 Nights
03/04 Toledo - Camping El Greco - 2 Nights
05/04 Burgos - Camping Municipal Fuentes Blancas - 1 Night
06/04 Ferry Bilbao to Portsmouth

We have 7 nights in an apartment in duquesa in the middle,for a family get together as my son lives in Gibraltar and my daughter and Mother-in-law are flying out and it would be a bit of a tight squeeze in the van.

We are keen walkers and cyclists so plan a active holiday.

I have done the journey a few times about 10 - 15 years ago while on test trips with Jaguar, but I am sure things have changed quite a lot since then.

I have a few questions and I would be most grateful for any help/advice.

1 - Has anybody stayed at Los Batanes - Ruidera. What is the site like and did you manage to source a detailed map (locally or before travelling). Also what is the walking / mountain biking like around there.

2 - Any suggestions for the stopover on the 22nd March, probably on coast Nr Motril or slightly west. (ie on route)

3 - I have tried bookong the first two sites but have heard nothing back from them. Is this normal and should I be concerned about how busy the sites are. I beleive the spanish have the week including Easter Friday off, which is the first week of our holiday.

Any other comments would be great.

I am looking forward to the trip but I am becoming a little apprehensive.

Many Thanks Andy.


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry don't know any answers as haven't been to spain but thought I'd bump the thread.

Checking out this:

http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-39071.html

Seems there shouldnt be too many problems just turning up.

Trying eurocampings for a few sites:

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/spain/andalusia/


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*spain*

yes looks good, burgos ! is a must you. can bike into city from campsite which is now in private hands , walks through the woods are a must. 
Torre del mar , good site, carlos and son are very nice people . Torre del mar is our coastal town Good , modern Spanish town ,safe 4km paseo maritimo! enjoy.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

response to No 3

There is a camping site at Nerja, have not got details but the Vaya Camping internet site mentioned several times here will flag it.

Ian
Three Green


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi
I have stayed at the site in Nerja though it was five years ago and thought it was very pricey,on a steep slope,very tightly packed and noisey.
Just my two penny worth


----------



## 107198 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Thanks for info

Looking at the Spanish Easter public Holiday dates it is Wed 19th Thur 20th and Fri 21st March and I presume the Sat and Sun will be pretty busy too.

I will try and book but not get too stressed if I dont get a reply. The other thread does say that you are unlikely to get turned away (I hope)

Andy


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Toledo is a very interesting and historic city, need a long day to digest all the historic sites. Duquesa is only 20 minutes from Gibraltar another interesting and historic British city. Easter in Spanish campsites is very noisy. Enjoy the trip. Regards Kontikijo


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Nerja*

There is an Autocaravana stop in Nerja now on the 340coast road about 1km in the direction Torrox costa, on left Called El Playazo. looked full tonight!.


----------

